# Tee height 3 wood



## Wolfman (May 20, 2012)

Following recent posts on drivers and tee heights this got me thinking about my 3 wood off the tee

I can normally hit my 3 wood as far as my driver although i have skyed it a few times so tend  not to use it 


What tee height is best for the 3 wood at present i tee it low approx 15mm to 20 mm high i.e red castle tee or a bit higher


What is the best tee height for 3 wood ?


For driver i use the pink castle tee never lower, sometimes silver


I can hit my 3 wood 220 yds approx with a low tee


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 20, 2012)

Probably more like 10mm, the face is shallow and unlike a driver the sweetspot is not nearer the top of the clubface. I tee it like I do my hybrid and my long irons and it goes pretty good. Probably 220 carry at the most.

I tee my driver with the ball 2/3 above the top of the club and have it very forward in my stance, I use the tee holes drill at the driving range I have explained on here before (many times).


----------



## MegaSteve (May 20, 2012)

For me personally when using a fairway wood or hybrid off the tee I have, at most, just the cup of the tee above ground... Not sure thats correct for everyone but it works for me...


----------



## One Planer (May 20, 2012)

I use the same tee as I do for my driver and push it into the ground a little further.

I tend to hold the tee head between my index and middle finger (Between 1st ans 2nd nuckle - Palm facing up) and push the tee into the turf until the back of my fingers rest against the ground.

Works for me.


----------



## MashieNiblick (May 20, 2012)

I usually tee my 3 wood up about half an inch. I don't want it to be too high but want to be able to sweep it off the tee. Lots of guys I play with tee their fairways lower so it looks like the ball is just sitting up on the grass. Need to find out what suits you by trial and error I suppose.


----------



## brendy (May 20, 2012)

I tend to use around 10 mm too.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 20, 2012)

depends on the teeing area!

on good tees, which are cut really tight ie lower than the fringe around the green, then I tee it just clear of the ground.

on bad tees you can't see the ground  so it becomes just clear of the grass.

as ScienceBoy explained, the sweetspot of any club other than a driver isn't high on the face.

in castle tee terms this would be an orange tee, which would be applicable to every club in the bag other than a driver..


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 20, 2012)

Usually tee it the same way as for an iron - tee right in just giving a good lie. Sometimes a wee bit higher 5-10mm if I want to get some extra height, possibly if it's a long par 3 and I want to the ball to carry the green and stop.


----------



## connor (May 20, 2012)

Blue castle tee occasionally a red one but 90%of the time a blue one


----------



## Jahmoo (May 20, 2012)

Pink Castle Tee for Driver, Blue Castle Tee for 3 Wood.


----------



## Neddy (May 20, 2012)

Blue or red castle


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2012)

When people use a 3 wood from a tee, do they "sweep" the ball away, bruising the grass - like they would from the fairway?
Or do you not actually touch the ground at all..?

If you don't touch the ground, then you want to tee up about 1/2 inch so the middle of the clubface contacts the ball. 
If you tee it low and your swing bottoms out above the grass then you're not contacting the middle of the club.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 20, 2012)

Imurg said:



			When people use a 3 wood from a tee, do they "sweep" the ball away, bruising the grass - like they would from the fairway?
Or do you not actually touch the ground at all..?

If you don't touch the ground, then you want to tee up about 1/2 inch so the middle of the clubface contacts the ball. 
If you tee it low and your swing bottoms out above the grass then you're not contacting the middle of the club.
		
Click to expand...

tee?

contact with ground?

middle of club?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JePcD23LHbU


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 20, 2012)

Imurg said:



			When people use a 3 wood from a tee, do they "sweep" the ball away, bruising the grass - like they would from the fairway?
Or do you not actually touch the ground at all..?
		
Click to expand...

When I tee it low I play the same shot I would off the fairway - a very slight descending blow and bruising the grass as you say. I like that as I hit it more consistently in the direction I intend than when I've teed it up; which is more of a sweep as per a driver off the tee.


----------



## RGDave (May 20, 2012)

I use a red castle (graduated tee).

According to Gamola (where I get them from) they are 12mm

so, in answer 12mm (and 5mm for irons)


----------



## JustOne (May 20, 2012)

6.472mm above ground for me


----------



## DaveM (May 20, 2012)

Never really given it much thought. Guess I just tee it as the mood/hitting takes me on the day.


----------



## RGDave (May 20, 2012)

JustOne said:



			6.472mm above ground for me 

Click to expand...

OOh, now you're being silly.


----------



## RGDave (May 20, 2012)

FairwayDodger said:



			When I tee it low I play the same shot I would off the fairway - a very slight descending blow and bruising the grass as you say. I like that as I hit it more consistently in the direction I intend than when I've teed it up; which is more of a sweep as per a driver off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that. Mostly, I try to hit it the same as off the grass, but when the mood takes me, I do sometimes tee it up quite high and a little further forward...as you say, like a driver almost. Both work quite nicely.


----------

